# GYMS IN EDINBURGH



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

anyone know of good hardcore gyms in edinburgh ..


----------



## benb1975 (Nov 19, 2009)

Id like to know as well as i train at a health club and its not what im looking for. So if anyone knows it would be appreciated.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

There's a great gym in Leith, I think it's called 'No Limits', owned by Rab Thopmson, I train there when I'm working in the area.

I heard a rumour the name was going to change to Thompson's Gym but dunno if that was true or not.


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

free weights room up at heriot watt uni, you can guest for about £3.50


----------



## benb1975 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for that richb looked it up on google it is thompsons gym now will take a look.

skinnyfat do you have to be a student to go to these uni gyms?


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Isnt tower gym near/in edinburgh?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

stephy said:


> Isnt tower gym near/in edinburgh?


Not sure if Tower is even open anymore:confused1:

Zara would prob know the best gyms mate


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I gather tower gym is shut and/or relocating.....? Something like that, dnt quote me. Its also in west lothian as opposed to edinburgh.

Thompsons gym in restalrig is bb'ing orientated (google for address and tel no or use yell.com)

Pleasance gym (edinburgh uni) has good equipment and is open to everyone... but its busy and full of up-their-own-arse students.... 

Mines good but its private and theres no keys left available and you basically have to a) already know how to get there as its in a field and B) know when there's gonna be someone there so you can get access by going same time as someone with a key and just pay for a casual session lol.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I often train in Pleasance when I come home for the holidays and it's very good unfortunately full of people with no clue but that's what you get.


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

benb1975 said:


> Thanks for that richb looked it up on google it is thompsons gym now will take a look.
> 
> skinnyfat do you have to be a student to go to these uni gyms?


no anyone can go, you need to prove you can use weights but TBH am sure by looking at you theyd know, the kit is good, give them a call

Centre for Sport and Exercise

+44 (0)131 451 8400

[email protected]


----------



## Focus (Nov 1, 2009)

glad i found this thread, just moved to edinburgh so currently looking for a gym asap


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i will be spending a few month up in north berwick later in the year wouldnt mind calling up to edinburgh for a couple of sessions cos there is hardly anything round there except for a council gym thats crap


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

skinnyfat said:


> no anyone can go, you need to prove you can use weights but TBH am sure by looking at you theyd know, the kit is good, give them a call
> 
> Centre for Sport and Exercise
> 
> ...


wrong. you need to be accredited by them which cost £5 and is done at their convenience


----------



## trix1436114624 (Apr 21, 2009)

I've also just moved to Edinburgh, trying to find a gym now!

I was going to go and have a look at the Virgin Active one in the West End as I live near Haymarket Station, but not sure if it will be any good for freeweights etc.

Thinking of going to thompsons, thing is its on the opposite end of the city to me!

Anyone know of any other proper bb gyms in Edinburgh?!

Cheers!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

If you're in Haymarket mate you could try the David Lloyds by Costorphine mate. It's got a decent selection of kit and some big lads go there. Alternatively, Pleasance Gym is very good if you can tolerate the students


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Bambi said:


> If you're in Haymarket mate you could try the David Lloyds by Costorphine mate. It's got a decent selection of kit and some big lads go there. Alternatively, Pleasance Gym is very good if you can tolerate the students


That david lloyds a fkn joke, 70 quid a month and my mate tried to get me in last week asked for a guest pass and they said they ain't doing that now and I can't pay to get in for a session and I'd have to pay for a week pmsl. Shyt gym.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

theres also the gym at the climbing centre at ratho 5 olympic deadlifting platforms staff know sod all but the kit is good


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

guys do a search for the same thread title I've posted the same info in loads of identical threads now inc one the other day which has LOADS of info about thomsons gym and the owners etc etc.....


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

the virgin active gym at fountain park(west end) is a good gym and my bro uses the ratho gym and likes it

David Lloyd sucks ass


----------



## val11 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi . I want to set up a gym , can you tell me folks where to buy second hand commercial equipment? thanks


----------



## shazbomb (May 8, 2016)

Hi

New hardcore gym opening at the end of May 2016 in Bonnington, off Leith Walk Edinburgh. Hope this helps


----------



## shazbomb (May 8, 2016)

martinmcg said:


> anyone know of good hardcore gyms in edinburgh ..


 Hi yes. The Bodybuilding Gym just opened ! EH65RQ. CHEERS


----------

